# PB d'environement avec export et env



## jcezanna54 (26 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
Il m'arrive une chose bizarre :
Je positionne une variable que j'exporte mais qui n'apparaît pas dans le résultat de env
CMD: DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH="$HOME/lib:/usr/local/lib:/lib:/usr/lib"
CMD: export DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH
CMD: env | grep DYLD
CMD

Faire les 2 en même temps n'apporte évidemment aucune amélioration :
CMD: export DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH="$HOME/lib:/usr/local/lib:/lib:/usr/lib"
CMD: env | grep DYLD
CMD: 

Avez vous une idée ?
Merci


----------



## jcezanna54 (26 Mai 2020)

J'ai omis de préciser que le mécanisme fonctionnait avec une autre variable comme si la variable DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH était protégée... ??
CMD:export a2=b
CMD:env | grep a2
a2=b
CMD:


----------

